# Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?



## Ikulas (10. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

da ich neu hier bin, möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen: 
Ich heiße Beate und bin u.a. eine begeisterte Hobbygärtnerin. In meinem Garten lege ich großen Wert darauf, dass vor allem auch die Tierwelt sich wohlfühlen kann. Das heißt, nicht jedes scheinbare "Unkräutchen" wird entfernt. In unserem kleinen Garten, den wir noch mit 3 Hunden teilen, fühlen sich inzwischen z.b. Unmengen Vögel wohl. Auch Insekten haben wir jedes JAhr durch unsere verschiedenen Blumen einige. Auch besuchen uns regelmäßig Frösch und __ Kröten und sogar Ringelnatternnachwuchs hatten wir mal bei uns. Jetzt muss also unbedingt noch ein Teich (naturnah) her. Leider sind wir aber vom Platz etwas eingeschränkt, da wir für unsere 3 Windhunde noch etwas Tobefläche erhalten wollen. Bevor ich auf dieses interessante Forum gestoßen bin, haben wir uns einen Fertigteich gekauft.Und zwar den Al-Ko Teich T500. Nach Lektüre in diesem Forum würde ich den natürlich nicht mehr kaufen, sondern gleich mit Folie arbeiten. Aber nun ist er da. Deshalb erst mal eine ganz grundsätzliche Frage an die Profis hier: Ist es möglich, diesen Fertigteich mit Folie zu kombinieren ? Also ich denke z.b. daran, einen etwas größeren Bereich für eine "nasse Wiese" einzuplanen. Ich dachte, das könnte man eventuell mit Folie bewerkstelligen ? 

Was meint Ihr ? Und wenn ja, was muss ich in jedem Fall dabei beachten ? 

Ich muss gestehen, nachdem ich mich etwas eingelesen habe (und auch noch intensiver machen werde) habe ich den Eindruck, dass es gar nicht einfach ist einen Teich anzulegen. Ich möchte möglichst nicht noch mehr gravierende Fehler am Anfang machen. 

Danke Euch !

LG Beate


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo Beate,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichsuchtis

Schön das du hier her gefunden hast 

Was deine Fragen betrifft:
Du möchtest zum einen den Teich als kleinen Naturteich anlegen, dazu gehört nicht viel.
Bei der größe eigentlich nur Pflanzen welche von ihrer Erde befreit werden und Sand damit sie was zum Festhalten haben. Dazu noch einige kleine Steinchen zum Fixieren bzw beschweren. Dann den Teich füllen und der Natur ihren lauf lassen 
Was deine Feuchtwiese angeht wird es etwas schwieriger, denn hier ist es abhängig von den Pflanzen welche eingesetzt werden sollen. Je nach vorlieben müssen die Bedingungen passen siehe hier 

Jedoch würde ich die Feuchtwiese nicht so anlegen das Wasser von ihr in den Teich gelangt.
Denn damit werden nur unnötig Nährstoffe eingespült, was wiederum ein Algenwachstum fördert. Wenn jedoch bei starkem Regen Wasser vom Teich in die Feuchtwiese überläuft wäre das sehr gut für die dortigen Pflanzen.

mfg René


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hi Beate!
Meinst Du wirklich eine Feuchtwiese? Ich kenne Feuchtwiesen mit einen Graben drum herum,der diese bestimmte Fläche, durch Kapilarität des Bodens feucht hält.
Oder meinst Du einen Pflanzenteich, wie Rene es beschrieben hat?

Die Anbindung von Folie an Fertigteichschalen oder umgekehrt, gestaltet sich nicht gerade leicht,im Prinzip kommt es zu keiner 100 % Abdichtung.Selbst den besten Teichfolien-Kleber traue ich da nur zw. 60- 70% Haftung bzw.Verklebung zu.
Andere Forianer könnten aber auch mehr darüber wissen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Moin,

da hat Ron recht. Dein Teichbecken dürfte aus PE sein, da kannst Du Kleben vergessen. Der Übergang zur Folie wird immer ein potentielles Leck sein. Kannst Du ihn nicht vielleicht umtauschen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo Beate,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns.

Ich würde Dir dazu raten, nur einen Folienteich zu machen, mit einem Fertigteich wirst
Du nicht glücklich, gerade wenn Du einen naturnahen Teich bauen möchtest ist es besonders
wichtig dass Du auch viel Flachbereich hast, in dem sich viele Wasserbewohner wohl fühlen.
Ich mag diese Fertigteiche einfach nicht, erstens sind sie im Verhältnis viel teurer wie Folie
und alle Teiche haben zu wenig Flachbereich, ausserdem ist es viel schwieriger einen
Fertigteich einzubauen als eine Folie zu verlegen.
Baue Deinen Teich gleich so wie Du willst, die paar Quadratmeter Folie mehr kosten wirklich
nicht die Welt.
Evtl. kannst Du den Fertigteich ja wieder umtauschen.

LG  Markus


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig verstanden hab, aber wäre der Fertigteich nicht als ein Überlaufbecken einzubauen, dass sein Wasser über einen Wasserfall in den Folienteich ergießt?

So bräuchte keine direkte Verbindung der 2 Volumen nötig sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo Nori,

rein theoretisch ist das natürlich möglich. Aber nur ein winzig kleiner Einbaufehler bei dem Becken und Du hast immer Wasserverlust durch Rücklauf an der Kante.

Ich hab mal mit diesen PE-Bachlaufschalen experimentiert:


War der Wasserfluss zu schwach, hatte man den Verlust durch den Rücklauf an der Kante.
Hat man die Becken schräger gestellt, war der Rücklauf weg, aber das Gefälle so stark, dass die Pflanzzonen halb leer liefen.
Hat man die Becken gerade und das minimale Gefälle durch Erhöhung des Wasserflusses ausgeglichen, hat man zwar keinen Rücklauf, doch stieg der Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung und Spritzwasser.

Das geht bei einem großen Teich, aber bei so kleinen Teichen kannst Du das gerade im Sommer nicht akzeptieren, es sei den Du stehst ständig mit dem Gartenschlauch daneben.

Anderer Versuch: PE-Becken mit einem Folienteich. Der Folienteich lag höher, die Folie lappte aber in das Becken um eben den erwähnten Rücklauf zu unterbinden. Das Wasser fand - dank hilfreicher Pflanzenwurzeln - auch hier am Übergang einen Weg, sprich Kapillare, um zu verschwinden. 

Am ehesten funktionierte noch die Verbindung Folienteich / PE-Becken auf gleicher Ebene. Folie überlappend in das Becken, darüber Ufermatte für den Wasserspiegelausgleich. Bis das PE-Becken nach einigen Jahren partiell absackte. Seit dem habe ich einen reinen Folienteich und bin glücklich und zufrieden.

Absolut tödlich für solche Verbindungen ist übrigens die Bepflanzung mit __ Wasserminze, die mit ihren Ausläufern gerne alles unterminiert.

Fertigbecken? Wenn es nicht sein muss, lieber nicht.


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Ich denke wenn man den Folienteich unter dem Fertigbecken entsprechend weit überstehen lässt und auch eine saubere Kante hat passiert da nichts.
Ich hab früher meinen Filterauslauf über eine Blechkante geleitet - da passierte auch nichts. Momentan verwende ich 3 Bachlaufschalen als Teich-Rücklauf (Betonschalen), da ist auch alles ok - wenn das Plastik-Teil sauber positioniert wird und ein Auslauf entsprechend hergerichtet wird (geht ja mit einem Heißluftfön) dann funktioniert das - Schrägstellen sollte man so etwas nicht - der Fertigteich muss genau "im Wasser" stehen.

Ich dachte der Plastikteich sollte einem größeren Folienteich angedockt werden - da spielen dann etwaige Verdunstungen keine Rolle.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ikulas (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo,

erst mal herzlichen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
@Moderlieschenking
Wie ich schon schrieb, haben wir diesen Fertigteich bereits gekauft. Umtausch ist nicht  mehr möglich, weil er schon eine Weile bei uns im Keller lagerte. Außerdem sind wir auch vom Platz leider begrenzt. So teuer war das teil übrigens nicht. Wir haben es günstig bekommen. Der Einbau ist sicher schwerer, da man darauf achten muss, dass alles unterfüttert ist. Wir haben ca. 10 cm Sandschicht eingeplant, auch um den Teich selbst herum noch. Ich denke das dürfte passen. Was meinen die Profis dazu ?

Mit der Bepflanzung werden wir noch sehen. Wir möchten schon darauf achten, dass die Pflanzen zum einen sich wohlfühlen, zum anderen aber auch nicht wuchern. Aber da kann man ja schon entsprechend bei der Wahl darauf achten. 

Ein Bachlauf habe ich erst angedacht, aber schnell wieder verworfen. Dazu ist der Teich einfach zu klein und die Verdunstung zu groß. 

Ich dachte eher daran, dass ich um den Teich herum eine etwas größere Fläche (aber auch nicht wieder zu groß) eine kleine Feuchtwiese anlege. Mal ganz laienhaft gedacht: Wird/kann die Feuchtwiese nicht völlig unabhängig vom Teich angelegt werden  (mit Folie) ? Oder habe ich da was völlig falsch verstanden ? 

LG Beate


----------



## Ikulas (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

sorry, muss heißen NASS-Wiese und nicht Feuchtwiese. Das ist ja ein entscheidender Unterschied .

LG Beate


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hi Nori!
Dein Blech hatte bestimmt auch eine Abtropfkante und alles war gerade, die Abtropfkante hat man auch an der Schale, aber meißt gibt es runde Bereiche. Wenn die Folie bis unter diese Kante geklebt oder anders weitig befestigt wird,muss die Schale Gefälle und einen Zwangslauf besitzen, damit der Überlauf nicht all zu doll in die Breite geht.
Ich habe seid 96 eine 2800 er Schale und habe unterhalb der Abtropfkante,um die Festigkeit der Schale nicht zu untergraben(zB. bei Frost) eine Zunge aus PE angesetzt ,und dann das Loch geschnitten, als Übergang zum Bachlauf .Sie hat eine Krempe wie bei einen Flansch, Innotec dazwischen und mit 5er Blindniete angepresst,wenn man es so nennen kann.Trotz allen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob es absolut dichtet.Zum einen wegen der verschiedenen Werkstoffe und zum anderen, wegen der Dehnung in den Rundungen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Eigentlich nicht - das Blech war mal ein Alu-Türschild einer Arztpraxis.
Aber so wie ich es jetzt verstanden hab ist ein größerer Folienteich nicht das Thema - das soll doch mehr ne Nass-Wiese werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo Beate,

du könntest die 2 Teiche z.B. mit Folienflanschen und einem Stück Rohr verbinden (geht leider nur unterirdisch )



hier sind noch 2 weitere Möglichkeiten wie es auch gehen kann (sind bei mir seit jahren wasserdicht im Einsatz )


 oder 



https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/198


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

He Mitch!
Gehe mal vorn an Deinen Blech mit einer Wasserpumpenzange lang und biege es auf 1cm auf 20 Grad, dann gehst Du mit einem Schlosserhammer hinter her und dängelst es behutsam auf 70-80 Grad,so erhälst Du eine Tropfkannte an deinen Blech,am besten in der Mittags-Sonne und ohne Wasserlauf,sonst brauchst Du ein Gesichts-Vollschutz.

LG Ron!


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hi Ron,



> ... so erhälst Du eine Tropfkannte ...


 
meinst du den Blechkanal - wenn ja, hast du auch die anderen Bilder im link darunter angeschaut   in dem Fall brauch ich den Rand ned umbördeln.


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*



Ikulas schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher daran, dass ich um den Teich herum eine etwas größere Fläche (aber auch nicht wieder zu groß) eine kleine Feuchtwiese anlege. Mal ganz laienhaft gedacht: Wird/kann die Feuchtwiese nicht völlig unabhängig vom Teich angelegt werden  (mit Folie) ? Oder habe ich da was völlig falsch verstanden ?
> 
> LG Beate



Hallo Beate, wie du an den vielen Beiträgen lesen kannst ist es nicht so einfach eine gute und dichte Verbindung zwischen den beiden Materialien herzustellen.
Wie aber schon vorgeschlagen, muß es ja nicht unbedingt eine dichte Verbindung sein.
Du kannst mit einer Folie auch einen Graben um den Teich auslegen und diesen dann als Feuchtwiese nutzen.
Du kannst aber auch ein Moorbeet anlegen, gib mal Moorbeet in die Suche ein und du findest viele interessante Ideen.

mfg René


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo Beate,

natürlich kannst Du auch eine Nasse Wiese neben dem Teich anlegen. 
Könntest Du denn im Hochsommer regelmäßig für Wassernachschub sorgen? Weil, dass Du an einen runden Teich eine gerade Folie dicht angebastelt bekommst, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. 
NG zeigt(e) solche Skizzen auf ihrer HP, aber ob das wirklich dicht genug ist? 
http://www.naturagart.co.uk/images/stories/8_1_5_1_ufermatte/13uf.jpg
Ich habe das jetzt nur auf der englischsprachigen Seite gefunden: http://www.naturagart.co.uk/naturagart/products/naturagart-shore-mat.html
Ach nein, hier auch in deutsch (mit deutlich weniger Infos): http://www.naturagart.com/teichuferbau/ufer-am-fertigteich
Aber wie gesagt. Ich weiß nicht, wie man eine gerade Folie faltenfrei an einen runden Teich kleben oder überlappen lassen will. Mit etwas Glück sind die Wasserverluste so niedrig, dass es nicht groß ins Gewicht fällt. Mein Ufergraben (das ist so was wie eine nasse, nährreiche Sumpfzone) verbraucht im Sommer jede Menge Teichwasser.


----------



## Ikulas (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir das gestern nochmals gemeinsam mit meinem Mann durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Auch wenn wir normalerweise immer gerne Nägel mit Köppe machen, aber hier müssen wir aus Platzgründen bei unserem kleinen Teich bleiben. Unser Fertigteich hat ja auch eine kleine Sumpfzone. Darauf müssen wir uns jetzt eben beschränken. Auch wenn uns ein größerer Teich durchaus gefallen würde. Aber unsere drei Hunde wollen auch noch Platz haben . 
Eine Nasswiese ist vor diesm Hintergrund auch nicht wirklich gut zu realisieren. Also backen wir kleinere Brötchen und die können ja auch durchaus gut schmecken .

Wir möchten für die zahlreichen Vögel eine Bademöglichkeit einrichten. Da müssen wir uns noch etwas einfallen lassen, denn hier ist der Fertigteich wirklich nicht ganz optimal. Eventuell Holz oder einen Stein ins Wasser reinlegen, damit es eben ein einer Stelle nicht so tief ist. Das ist jetzt mal meine ganz spontane Idee. Oder habt Ihr da noch Tipps ?

LG Beate


----------



## samorai (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Ne Mitsch!
Gestern nicht, aber ebend.Ich dachte mehr an vorn, wo das Wasser in Dein unteren Teich läuft.
Schneidet es sich bei Wind nicht ab und zu auf, mit einer Tropfkannte oder Anreifung läuft es ruhiger. Was ist es denn für Blech?

LG Ron!


----------



## Ikulas (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*



samorai schrieb:


> Hi Nori!
> Dein Blech hatte bestimmt auch eine Abtropfkante und alles war gerade, die Abtropfkante hat man auch an der Schale, aber meißt gibt es runde Bereiche. Wenn die Folie bis unter diese Kante geklebt oder anders weitig befestigt wird,muss die Schale Gefälle und einen Zwangslauf besitzen, damit der Überlauf nicht all zu doll in die Breite geht.
> Ich habe seid 96 eine 2800 er Schale und habe unterhalb der Abtropfkante,um die Festigkeit der Schale nicht zu untergraben(zB. bei Frost) eine Zunge aus PE angesetzt ,und dann das Loch geschnitten, als Übergang zum Bachlauf .Sie hat eine Krempe wie bei einen Flansch, Innotec dazwischen und mit 5er Blindniete angepresst,wenn man es so nennen kann.Trotz allen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob es absolut dichtet.Zum einen wegen der verschiedenen Werkstoffe und zum anderen, wegen der Dehnung in den Rundungen.
> 
> LG Ron!



Hi Ron,

wäre es vielleicht möglich, davon einmal ein Bild zu machen ? Oder ist das praktisch unmöglich. Wir haben nämlich eventuell eine neue Idee, die aber vielleicht wieder abstrus ist.
Wir haben derzeit einen MiniMini-Teich in Form eines Mörteleimers. Der sollte jetzt durch diesen größeren Fertigteichbecken ersetzt werden. Nun haben wir uns überlegt, man könnte diesen Minimini-Teich ja etwas höher setzen und mit einem kleichen Ablauf mit dem größeren Becken verbinden ? Aber hier haben wir die Problematik des dichten Überganges. Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wie man das zuverlässig lösen könnte, wenn überhaupt.

LG Beate


----------



## Ikulas (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Beate,
> 
> du könntest die 2 Teiche z.B. mit Folienflanschen und einem Stück Rohr verbinden (geht leider nur unterirdisch )
> 
> ...



Man sollte erst mal alle Beiträge lesen, bevor man Fragen stellt. Das ist mal eventuell eine Lösung für unsere Idee "Verbindung MiniMini-Teich" mit "größerem Teich". Mal schauen. Danke !

LG Beate


----------



## burki (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo Beate

es geht, Fertigteich und Teichfolie.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34630
Ich habe die Teichfolie mit einem speziellen Kleber an den Fertigteich geklebt, steht im Thread, weiß den Name im Moment nicht.
Aber das der Wall zu hoch bei mir ist, ist der Wasserstand nun nie höher wie der Rand des Fertigteiches.
Darum kann ich nicht 100% sagen ob diese Verklebung richtig dicht ist.
Wenn würde ich es "getrennt" bauen mit einer optischen Verbindung von Fertigteich zu Folienteich oder den Fertigteich als Pflanzenfilter und den Folienteich angrenzend schön groß (aber das geht bei euch wohl nicht)als "eigentlichen" Teich -  mit Pumpe verbinden.

ABER , gewisse Nachteile die ich gleich im ersten Jahr sah, waren die fehlenden Teichzonen. Die sind beim Fertigteich einfach zu klein.
Aber mit Steinen kann man sich das einigermassen machen.
Auch erwärmt sich so ein kleiner Teich zu schnell. Bei mir muss dieses Jahr im Sommer eine kleine "Überdachen" aus Segeltuch für Schatten sorgen.

Der Übergang,Wall bei mir ist leider zu hoch. Das Wasser zeiht nicht hoch genug.

Aber so als Einstieg bin ich ganz zufrieden.
Nochmal würde ich es so nicht machen. So muss jeder seine Erfahrungen machen 

Eien Badezone habe ich optisch an den Fertigteich gelegt.
Kaschiert mit Steinen und Ufermatte. Einen Betonbottich mit viel Sand und Steinen und einer Binse drin.
Geht von 0 - max. 20cm tief rein, der Rest wurde aufgefüllt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/125


----------



## Ikulas (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo,

Dein Teich sieht doch ganz gut aus. Nun, wenn ich mehr Platz hätte, dann würde ich alles größer planen. Wird sind also nunmal begrenzt und wir müssen Abstriche machen. 
Unser Fertigbecken hat zwei Teichzonen, also zu wenig. Aber wir hatten vor, 1. uns mit Steinen zu behelfen und 2. mit Pflanztaschen zu arbeiten. 
Sonnig ist der erwählte Platz auch, allerdings hat er erst ab Mittag Sonne. Und wir wollen versuchen durch geschickte Pflanzung, auch für etwas Schatten zu sorgen. Mal schauen, ob uns das gelingt. 
Ansonsten müssen wir versuchen, die Pflanzen einigermaßen passend zu wählen. Ist sicher alles nicht so einfach und auch wir werden Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen. 
Vordergründig müssen wir erst mal schauen, ob es Sinn macht und auch möglich ist, unser vorhandenen Mini-Teich in die Gestaltung mit aufzunehmen. Da bin ich noch ein bisschen am recherchieren und vor allem suche ich nach Anregungen. Also wer Tipps hat, her damit. Ich sauge derzeit Infos geradezu auf .


----------



## burki (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Hallo Beate

mein Teich liegt auch voll nach Süden.
Darum das Segeltuch im Sommer, die Stauden am Rande, werden nicht viel Schatten bei mir bringen.

Viel Erfolg bei der Planung und mache mal Bilder!


----------



## Ikulas (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich und Teichfolie kombinierbar ?*

Klar mache ich Bilder von Anfang und poste sie hier. 

Der Teich würde bei uns im Westen liegen. Ich denke, das müsste durchaus klappen.


----------

